# Topics > Projects >  Watson, artificially intelligent computer system, DeepQA project, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - International Business Machines Corporation (IBM)

Website - ibm.com/watson
ibmwatson.com

youtube.com/IBMWatsonSolutions

twitter.com/IBMWatson

Watson on Wikipedia

CTO - Robert High

Senior Vice President, Cloud and Data Platform - Rob Thomas

VP Engineering - Aameek Singh

Co-creator - David Ferrucci

Team Lead Watson Game Strategy and Knowledge Capture and Learning groups, February 2005 – September 2012 - David Gondek

IBM Watson AI Segment Leader - Lye King Tho

Projects:

Watson Media's Video Highlights

IBM Watson Internet of Things

CIMON (Crew Interactive Mobile CompanioN), mobile and autonomous assistance system

Text to Speech

Lucy, cognitive assistant for marketers

Cognitive Coffee machine

Rakuten AI Platform, internal Rakuten system which will introduce chatbots with automatic response functions into customer support

Watson Beat, musical project

TJBot, open source project designed to help you access Watson Services in a fun way

Project Intu, platform designed to enable embodied cognitive functions in IoT devices

Watson Language Translator

Watson Virtual Agent

IBM Watson Visual Recognition

IBM Watson AI XPRIZE, a Cognitive Computing Competition

Connie, hotel concierge robot

Jill Watson, AI-powered teaching assistant

Tone Analyzer

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM Watson Engagement Advisor hopes to improve customer service"

May 22, 2013

----------


## Airicist

IBM's "Watson" in Layman's Terms by Dr. Eric W. Brown 

 Published on Feb 25, 2013




> Last Thursday, Feb 21, 2013, Dr. Eric W. Brown from the IT giant IBM came to visit Helsinki, giving an introduction lecture on "Watson". Named after the founder of the company, Watson is a computing system, which took part on the American quiz show Jeopardy! against two human champions -- and won. What it is all about and what's the future of it? Vapa Media asked Dr. Brown to explain it to the camera.

----------


## Airicist

Cookin' with Watson | Engadget at SXSW 2014

 Published on Mar 10, 2014




> Here at SXSW, IBM set up a "Cognitive Cooking" food truck in partnership with the Institute for Culinary Education (ICE). Using Watson's recipe system, which combines three elements (ingredient, cuisine and type of dish) to create unconventional new fare.

----------


## Airicist

Hungry? IBM's Watson can help cook 

 Published on Mar 10, 2014




> IBM's supercomputer nicknamed Watson is at South by Southwest in Austin, Texas this week, but it's not competing on a TV quiz show, rather it's helping chefs come up with unique, personalized recipes.

----------


## Airicist

SXSW 2014: IBM Cognitive Cooking Demo 

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> Cognitive Cooking is a IBM Watson project that uses a vast database of ingredients and human tastes to create recipes.
> 
> Read about it: 
> 
> "SXSW 2014: IBM Demonstrates Cognitive-Cooking Food Truck"
> As our computers grow increasingly intelligent, one disturbing question is whether they will be able to replicate even leaps of inspiration from the human mind. Here at SXSW, we found a supercomputer that tackled an as-yet untouched aspect of human brilliance: cooking.
> 
> by Davey Alba
> March 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

IBM's Watson: Cognitive or Sentient? 

 Published on Aug 5, 2014




> Jon Iwata, Senior VP of Marketing and Communications at IBM, shares the origins and purpose of IBM's supercomputer Watson.
> 
> Transcript: Some years ago the grand challenge in computer science, one of them, was to build a machine that could beat a chess grandmaster. Some may remember this. And we built machines that got better and better at it. But finally built a machine back in the 90s called Deep Blue and it played against Gary Kasparov and it beat Gary Kasparov and I think he’s still quite upset about it. Why did we build that machine? Well it really wasn’t to play chess. It was to take a real challenge, chess, and it would force advances in computer science. And it worked quite well.
> 
> Well, that was chess and that was the nature of the grand challenge back then. But today this explosion of data, most of it unstructured data, natural language, Tweets, blog posts, medical images, things like that. Very difficult for traditional computers to understand. It could store it. It could process this data but it doesn’t know what the data really tells you because it’s unstructured. The research team some years ago said what’s a way for us to create a system that is ideal for the coming world of unstructured big data. Natural language. Making sense of a mountain of data. What could we do to force ourselves to solve those problems. And they hit upon the game show Jeopardy. Now I’ve got to tell you that when they came by to see me at IBM corporate headquarters, I don’t know, six years ago, seven years ago, maybe longer and they said we’ve identified the next big challenge similar to the chess machine that beat Kasparov.
> 
> I was thinking, you know, wow they’re going to go after some really sophisticated high minded, you know, game theory thing. And they came in and said it was going to be Jeopardy. Now I wasn’t really a Jeopardy watcher back then. I said you mean the TV quiz show? And they said yes. And I said well that seems to be – they remind me of this now – that doesn’t seem to be, you know, very sophisticated or challenging. And they went on to explain to me – and I, of course, had to acknowledge many times to them since then it’s really hard. It’s really hard to win on Jeopardy. And it’s hard for a human and it’s almost impossible for a machine. Because if you play Jeopardy or if you’re just kind of familiar with it, you have to understand puns and allegories, popular culture, rhymes, allusions, double entendres. These are things that computers are baffled by, even some humans. So they went after this and they struck a collaboration with the producers of Jeopardy and they build this system called Watson and it played the two greatest human champions, Ken Jennings and Brad Rutter, some years ago.
> 
> I was there watching it do its thing live and it won. And the remarkable thing about Watson – that’s the name of the system – we believe it’s the first cognitive computer and what is that? It is a system that isn’t programmed. It is a system that learns. It is a system that improves itself by ingesting all the data it can and by being trained by humans. And this is a profound shift in computation because whether it’s a powerful supercomputer or it’s your iPad, all of those systems are programmed to do what they do. Your iPad can only do what a software engineer designed it to do. That is not the case with Watson. Watson improves itself through learning. And it is therefore incredibly important in this world of big data, most of it unstructured. We will need systems like Watson to make sense of all the data that’s being produced.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Pepper and IBM Watson cooperation

Published on Sep 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM launches yet another Watson business unit"

by Barb Darrow
October 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

IBM Watson powered Robot

Published on Apr 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM Watson Head Mike Rhodin On The Future Of Artificial Intelligence"

by Peter High
January 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"Ridley Scott And Carrie Fisher Help IBM Make Artificial Intelligence A Bit Less Scary"
New campaign for IBM's Watson aims to ease your concerns over the impending robot apocalypse.

by Jeff Beer
February 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM's Watson AI saved a woman from leukemia"
It discovered a rare illness that doctors had missed.

by Jon Fingas
August 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM CEO on Watson's latest answers for fighting cancer"

by Jean Song
October 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The robot that can diagnose cancer: Supercomputer dubbed Watson can treat the disease in 40 seconds - faster than 15 leading medics working together"
IBM-designed computer program works out the best way to treat patients
Man and machine assessed notes from 638 former breast cancer patients 
15 consultant oncologists took 12 minutes, robot took 40 seconds

by Barney Calman
December 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM and SoftBank Launch First Japanese Language APIs for Watson"

by Catherine Shu
February 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Miles vs. Watson: the complete man against machine showdown

Published on Feb 14, 2011




> On Monday prime-time, JEOPARDY! champions will face off against IBM's new supercomputer, Watson, developed to dominate human brain-game champs. 
> 
> Last week, to better understand Watson, our own science correspondent Miles O'Brien forged bravely into the firestorm, challenging the machine to a JEOPARDY! duel.  Watch Miles, Watson and David Gondek, one of Watson's many creators, face off over unusual animal phobias, presidential tongue twisters and ... laundry detergent?

----------


## Airicist

"IBM Adds Automation Capabilities to Watson Studio to Aid Data Scientists, Speed AI Development"
New AutoAI capabilities designed to help advance AI development by automating and speeding time-intensive data processes, while freeing-up data scientists to focus on machine learning

June 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM’s Retreat From Watson Highlights Broader AI Struggles in Health"
Watson Health was billed as a ‘bet the ranch’ move by Big Blue; now the company is prepared to throw in the towel

by Daniela Hernandez and Asa Fitch
February 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Scoop: IBM tries to sell Watson Health again"

by Sarah Pringle
January 5, 2021

----------

